# seul - place dans la phrase, sens (unique/seulement), adjectif/adverbe, accord



## lembisico

Bonjour,

Savez-vous si "seul" doit prendre un "s" dans le cas suivant ? :
"Seul(s)? 30% des gens sont capables de..."

J'aurais tendance à mettre un "s", mais comme "seul" a ici une valeur adverbiale, je n'en suis pas sûre.

Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

"Seul" a effectivement ici a une valeur adverbiale, mais ce n'est pas un adverbe. Je mettrais donc un "s".


----------



## Gévy

Salut!

J'avoue que dans une phrase comme celle-ci je n'emploierais jamais "seul" (ni au singulier ni au pluriel, éh, éh, éh...). La phrase qui me semble la plus habituelle serait:

30% des gens seulement sont capables de...


----------



## geve

D'après ce que je comprends, "seul" est ici un adjectif, qui a une valeur adverbiale, mais un adjectif quand même... donc logiquement il faut l'accorder. On écrirait bien "Seule Sophie m'a appelé" ou "Seuls les enfants de moins de 12 ans peuvent entrer gratuitement", non ?

Or ici le sujet est pluriel, donc "seuls" doit être au pluriel.


----------



## mickaël

[…]

Sinon, j'ai ces exemples dans le Robert et le Hachette : 
_"Seuls comptent les faits."_
_"Spectacle que seuls les enfants apprécient."_

[…]


----------



## muycuriosa

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai appris qu'on utilise 'seul, seule' et non pas 'seulement' quand le mot se rapporte au sujet, par exemple:

Seule mon amie peut m'aider / Mon amie seule peut m'aider.

Comme 'mon amie' est le sujet, je ne peux pas utiliser 'seulement' - voilà ce que j'ai appris.

Mais dans un texte, j'ai trouvé:
Seulement 5% des jeunes pensent que le plus important, c'est d'être connu. Est-ce correct?
Si oui, pourquoi?

Après tout, '5% des jeunes' est aussi le sujet - ????!

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## itka

A mon avis, c'est mal dit. La phrase me semble un composé de deux phrases possibles :
 "Seuls, 5% des jeunes pensent..."
ou bien : "5% des jeunes, seulement, pensent..." ce qui n'a pas le même sens.


----------



## Anne345

N'est-ce pas plutôt qu'il faut éviter d'utiliser _seul_ quand il ne s'applique pas au sujet ? 

"Parmi les épithètes détachées en tête de phrase, il faut mettre _seul_ à part ; cet adjectif occupe, en effet, très fréquemment cette position et souvent même sans pause, quand, se rapportant apparemment au sujet et s’accordant avec celui-ci, il a une valeur quasi adverbiale et pourrait être remplacé par _seulement, uniquement_ ; il « marque que l’idée verbale s’applique exclusivement au mot auquel il se rapporte » . (...)
_Seule une femme pourrait le consoler_.
(...)
_Seul_, avec la valeur décrite ci-dessus, accepte d’autres places : 1) _Une femme pourrait seule le consoler_ ; — 2) _Une femme seule pourrait le consoler_ (ex. ambigu, surtout par écrit ; oralement, il faut détacher seule du syntagme nominal ; sinon, le sens serait « une femme sans compagnon »). 
 (...) 
Quand _seul_ ne se rapporte pas au sujet, le détachement est impossible. Si on n’emploie pas l’adverbe seulement, on est réduit aux tours ambigus que nous venons de mentionner : _J’aime la vérité seule_ ou … _la seule vérité_. "(Grevisse)


----------



## muycuriosa

Merci pour ces explications. Pourtant, il me reste des questions:

Je voudrais exprimer 'Il n'y a que Marie qui peut m'aider.' = Seule Marie peut m'aider. = Marie seule peut m'aider.

Si j'ai bien compris la citation du Grevisse, je pourrais dire aussi 'Seulement Marie peut m'aider.' ou 'Uniquement Marie peut m'aider.'
Pourtant, on nous a appris que 'seulement' en début de phrase était un synonyme de 'mais' - ??!

Et finalement: pour toi, la phrase 'seulement 5% des jeunes pensent que le plus important, c'est d'être connu' est donc correcte?

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse.


----------



## Anne345

muycuriosa said:


> 'Il n'y a que Marie qui peut m'aider.' = Seule Marie peut m'aider. = Marie seule peut m'aider.


Oui



> Si j'ai bien compris la citation du Grevisse, je pourrais dire aussi 'Seulement Marie peut m'aider.' ou 'Uniquement Marie peut m'aider.'


Oui, mais c'est moins "élégant"



> Pourtant, on nous a appris que 'seulement' en début de phrase était un synonyme de 'mais' - ??!


 Pas toujours, voir les deux sens A et B là



> Et finalement: pour toi, la phrase 'seulement 5% des jeunes pensent que le plus important, c'est d'être connu' est donc correcte?


Oui

La première forme _Seule Marie peut m'aider_ me parait la meilleure, mais toutes sont correctes.


----------



## Bert100

Bonjour

quelle est la bonne structure?

Au cas où il y aurait plusieurs personnes de nettoyage, *seulement* / *seul *la première doit s’enregistrer.

Bav

Bert


----------



## arundhati

"..seul*e* la première doit s'enregistrer"


----------



## Bert100

pourquoi est-ce qu'il ne fait pas d'adverbe? C'est une autre signification alors ou c'est totalement incorrecte dans n'importe quel sens?

bav


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, je pense que la phrase avec l'adverbe conviendrait aussi, sans changer le sens de la phrase.

(J'avoue que je préfère la version avec l'adjectif ceci dit).


----------



## arundhati

On pourrait bien sûr utiliser "seulement", mais pas à la place dite, il faudrait écrire alors :
la première *seulement* doit s’enregistrer.
Mais comme Grop, je trouve cela un peu plus lourd.


----------



## Bert100

Bonjour

Quelqu'un peut me dire si le mot "seuls" est correcte dans cette phrase?
Moi je pensais mettre seulement... parce si tu le remplace par pe. unique (du même sens) ça devient uniquement....

Dès lors, nous profitions également de la présente pour vous rappeler qu’en absence d’un contrat et/ou d’un bon de commande dûment signé *seules* les conditions générales et/ou particulières du fournisseur (telles que décrites dans notre remise de prix) sont d’application.

Merci

Bert


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, Seules est correct ici, seulement me paraîtrait bizarre.

Qu'en *l'*absence me semble plus commun, en outre _ou _au lieu de _et/ou_ me semble suffisant.


----------



## Caribou88

Bonjour à tous,

Voici une phrase qui me pose problème :

« Il appartient aux seuls États d’y mettre fin. » (ordre 1)

Au lieu de cet ordre, j’ai envie d’écrire : « Il appartient seuls aux États d’y mettre fin. » (ordre 2), mais sans certitude car c’est un locuteur natif qui a écrit l’ordre 1.

Pour ce qui est de l’ordre 1, je le vois comme équivalent de seul dans la phrase suivante : « Ironiquement, les seuls garçons qui voulaient jouer avec le chien étaient allergiques aux animaux. » Ma logique : dans ces deux phrases, la position des mots ne change pas (article+seul+nom commun). Donc j’ai l’impression que l’ordre 1 manque quelque chose.

Pour ce qui est de l’ordre 2, je le vois comme équivalent de seul dans la phrase suivante : « Seuls les garçons détiennent le droit d’entrer dans cette cabane; les filles n’y ont pas accès. » Ma logique : dans ces deux phrases, la position des mots ne change pas (seul+article+nom commun).

Au fond, ce qui me gêne, c’est le « à ». Est-ce que le « à » change la grammaire, si ma compréhension en est bonne d’abord, de l’exemple dont il s’agit?

Merci à l’avance de m’éclairer à ce sujet!


----------



## quinoa

Allez voir ici. 
Il appartient aux Etats seuls ... / aux seuls Etats ...

1) Seuls les Etats devront y mettre fin / 2) Les Etats seuls devront ... / 3) Les seuls Etats devront ...
Dans 1°, seuls a une valeur adverbiale.


----------



## Caribou88

D’accord. Merci pour le lien. Donc, si je veux dire que seulement les États (et aucune autre entité) devraient y mettre fin, _seul_ prend la valeur adverbiale : « Il appartient seuls aux États d’y mettre fin ». J’ai bien compris?

Quinoa, 
Je vois que vous m’avez proposé une autre structure de phrase. C’est parce que vous trouver « Il appartient seuls aux… » un peu boiteux ou simplement parce que j’ai dit que le « à » dans la phrase me posait problème?


----------



## Maître Capello

Caribou88 said:


> Donc, si je veux dire que seulement les États (et aucune autre entité) devraient y mettre fin, _seul_ prend la valeur adverbiale : « Il appartient seuls aux États d’y mettre fin ». J’ai bien compris?


Pas tout à fait. En fait, votre phrase n'est pas correcte.

_Il appartient seuls aux États d'y mettre fin._ 
_Il appartient *seulement* aux États d'y mettre fin._ 
_Il appartient aux *seuls* États d'y mettre fin._


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un problème avec la position et la signification de "seul,e". Je ne sais pas si je l'ai correctement appris:

- L'espoir seul la console. 
- Seul l'espoir la console. 
-> Dans le sens de "Elle n'a besoin de rien d'autre que l'espoir. L'espoir suffit pour la consoler."

- C'est le seul espoir. (Il n'y a pas d'autre espoir que celui-ci).

-Le seul espoir la console. (<- le "seul", est-il ici employé de façon analogue à "l'espoir seul la console", "seul l'espoir la console")

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,


Panini_Hawaii said:


> - L'espoir seul la console.
> - Seul l'espoir la console.


Ces deux formes sont équivalentes, on estime la première plus élégante.



Panini_Hawaii said:


> - C'est le seul espoir. (Il n'y a pas d'autre espoir que celui-ci).


C'est exactement cela.



Panini_Hawaii said:


> -Le seul espoir la console. (<- le "seul", est-il ici employé de  façon analogue à "l'espoir seul la console", "seul l'espoir la console")


C'est une tournure qu'on peut considérer comme littéraire et qui signifie effectivement qu'il n'y a que l'espoir qui la console.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Salut,

Dans cette phrase-ci: 

Il me rassure *par son seul optimisme *(J'ai lu cette phrase quelque part sur Internet mais je ne me rappelle plus le contexte)

puis-je postposer l*e seul *aussi

->Il me rassure *par son optimisme seul

*ou le remplacer même par *seulement?

->*Il me rassure *seulement par son optimisme 

*Merci déjà d'avance.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Postposer "seul" ne serait pas naturel ici.
Utiliser _seulement_ changerait le sens :
_Il me rassure par son seul optimisme_ : son optimisme suffit à me rassurer.
_Il me rassure seulement par son optimisme_ : il n'y a que son optimisme qui puisse me rassurer.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Ok, quand dois-je postposer _seul_ par contre?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Seul_, antéposé directement au nom, a le sens de _unique_ :
_Ma seule histoire d'amour c'est vous_
Antéposé mais séparé par un article, il signifie _seulement_ :
_Seule ma paresse m'empêche de réussir_
En position postposée, le sens change beaucoup : il signifie _qui n'est pas avec quelqu'un d'autre, qui est sans compagnie_ :
_Ce bar est fréquenté par des hommes seuls_.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Je te remercie pour tes bonnes explications.

Pour vérifier si j'ai bien compris l'emploi de seul:

Ma phrase est-elle bonne? 

Par sa seule présence, il me rend heureux. 

Seulement par sa présence/ par sa présence seulement il me rend heureux a un autre sens, non?


----------



## Micia93

Comme il a été dit plus haut :
"par sa seule présence, il me rend heureux" = sa seule présence suffit à me rendre heureux (comme d'autres choses)
"seulement par sa présence/ par sa présence seulement" = je *ne* suis heureux *que *par sa seule présence (s'il n'est pas là, je suis malheureux)


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Quand est-ce que je peux postposer le seul sans qu'il change de sens ("solitaire")? Je ne le comprends pas parce que SergueiL m'avait dit que cette première tournure (L'espoir seul) serait encore plus élégante.

Merci déjà d'avance.


----------



## SergueiL

Je modifie légèrement ce que j'ai écrit il y a un peu plus d'un an.

Selon la position de "seul", postposé ou antéposé et dans ce dernier cas selon qu'il sera ou non intercalé entre le déterminant et le nom, le sens variera.
_1. Par sa seule présence, il me rend heureux. 
Seule_ ne peut ici être employé que comme attribut, le sens étant : sa présence suffit à me rendre heureux. On pourrait le remplacer par "simple".
_2. Par sa présence seule, il me rend heureux_. 
Possible, même sens mais peu naturel.
_3. Seule par sa présence, il me rend heureux._

En modifiant légèrement la construction :
_1. Seule sa présence me rend heureux_.  
"seule" a une valeur quasi-adverbiale, il est à comprendre comme _seulement_ ou _Il n'y a que sa présence qui peut me rendre heureux_.
_2. Sa seule présence me rend heureux. _
"seule" a valeur d'adjectif , il est à lire comme "son optimisme suffit..." On pourrait le remplacer par "simple".
_3. Sa présence seule me rend heureux_. 
Ambigu, les deux sens ci-dessus sont possibles mais avec cependant une prédominance du sens 1.


----------



## Roméo31

Panini,

Deux précisions :

1° "Seul" peut signifier "*qui vit dans la solitude*", "qui est isolé" s'il est placé *après le nom* ("l'homme", "l'être humain", etc.).
Ex. :_ L'homme seul peut-il être heureux ?_

_2° _Une phrase comme celle-ci :_ *Le* seul Napoléon Ier connut une telle gloire _est considérée par des grammairiens comme un archaïsme littéraire, à utiliser avec précaution. Dans la langue courante, il est préférable d'écrire : _Seul Napoléon Ier connut une telle gloire._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un doute sur la bonne formulation de la pharse suivante :

_Cette allocation est destinée aux familles où (a)seul un parent / (b)un seul parent / (c)seulement un parent / (d)juste un parent s'occupe des enfants._

Est-ce que toutes ces quatres formulations sont possibles et correctes ?

Merci d'avance de me corriger !


----------



## Balt

Je vote (b), qui me paraît plus naturelle.
Grammaticalement, les autres me paraissent correctes mais... eh bien, moins naturelles. (Dans l'ordre, je dirais b, c, a, d. Je n'aime vraiment pas la (d) bien qu'elle paraisse correcte.)


----------



## Anna-chonger

Euh... si j'ai bien compris la dernière modification de Sergueil, les phrases proposées par Panini doivent être comprendre de la manière suivante :
_L'espoir seul le console._ = _Seul l'espoir le console_. : Il n'y a que l'espoir qui puisse le consoler.
_Le seul espoir le console_. : L'espoir suffit à le consoler.

Ou bien je me trompe ? Merci de me corriger ou me confirmer !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Anne345 said:


> _Seule une femme pourrait le consoler_.
> (...)
> _Seul_, avec la valeur décrite ci-dessus, accepte d’autres places : 1) _Une femme pourrait seule le consoler_ ; — 2) _Une femme seule pourrait le consoler_ (ex. ambigu, surtout par écrit ; oralement, il faut détacher seule du syntagme nominal ; sinon, le sens serait « une femme sans compagnon »).


D'accord... mais... selon les exemples donnés ici, on doit pouvoir dire : _Une *seule *femme pourrait le consoler_, non ?


Et puis, d'après ce que j'ai appris de ce fil mais aussi du site que je cite, la phrase "*Seuls *_ses parents savaient qu’elle était malade_" peut être aussi formulée comme :
_Ses parents *seuls *savaient qu’elle était malade.
Ses parents *seulement *savaient qu’elle était malade._
Mais non * _*Seulement *ses parents savaient qu’elle était malade._
Ai-je bien compris ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les sens possibles sont différents :

_Une seule femme pourrait le consoler_ → deux sens possibles : 1º il n'existe qu'une seule femme au monde qui pourrait le consoler ; 2º une femme seulement (et non deux ou plus) suffirait à le consoler.
_Une femme seule pourrait le consoler_ → deux sens possibles : 1º une femme qui est toute seule (c'est-à-dire non accompagnée) pourrait le consoler ; 2º uniquement une femme (et pas un homme) pourrait le consoler.
_Seule une femme pourrait le consoler_ → même sens que le dernier sens ci-dessus : uniquement une femme (et pas un homme) pourrait le consoler.

Quant à _seulement_, sa place dans la phrase ne change rien. Ainsi, _Seuls ses parents savaient qu'elle était malade_ peut avoir le même sens que :

Ses parents seuls savaient qu'elle était malade.
Ses parents seulement savaient qu'elle était malade.
Seulement ses parents savaient qu'elle était malade.


----------



## Maître Capello

Anna-chonger said:


> _L'espoir seul le console._ = _Seul l'espoir le console_. : Il n'y a que l'espoir qui puisse le consoler.






> _Le seul espoir le console_. : L'espoir suffit à le consoler.


Oui, mais un autre sens possible est : _L'unique espoir le console_.


----------



## manuhard

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase 'Ils élèvent seuls leurs enfants',
'seuls' est adjectif, mais pourtant : élever n'est pas un verbe d'état.
L'adjectif 'seuls' caractérise le sujet, mais aussi le verbe, et donc, comment faire la différence entre adjectif (avec accord) et adverbe (sans accord) ?

Merci d'avance !

manuhard


----------



## OLN

L'adjectif _seuls_ a une valeur adverbiale, mais c'est bien un adjectif.

On sous-entend "en étant seuls, en étant sans aide".


Voir Banque de dépannage linguistique - Seul ou tout bon manuel de grammaire.


----------



## wm138

Par moments, ils étaient percés en tous sens par des regards d’une extrême activité comme en ont *seuls* devant une personne qu’ils ne connaissent pas *des hommes* à qui, pour un motif quelconque, elle inspire des pensées qui ne viendraient pas à tout autre – par exemple des fous ou des espions.

[Marcel Proust : A l’ombre des Jeunes Filles en fleurs]

« Seuls » est un adjectif et modifie « des homme », est-ce que je peux écrire « seuls des hommes » ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour

Oui, vous pouvez - mais la reconstruction de la phrase complète sera alors compliquée...


----------



## Bezoard

"seul" est ici souvent analysé comme un adverbe, ou du moins un adjectif adverbial, et son placement est parfois un peu délicat.
Si vous le déplacez ainsi :
_...comme en ont, devant une personne qu’ils ne connaissent pas, *seuls* *des hommes* à qui, pour un motif quelconque, elle inspire des pensées qui ne viendraient pas à tout autre – par exemple des fous ou des espions._
c'est possible, mais assez gauche, et en fait, il vaudrait mieux revenir au vrai adverbe seulement :
_...comme en ont, devant une personne qu’ils ne connaissent pas, *seulement* *des hommes* à qui, pour un motif quelconque, elle inspire des pensées qui ne viendraient pas à tout autre – par exemple des fous ou des espions._
En revanche, il aurait été facile et même élégant d'avancer *seuls* et d'écrire :
_...comme *seuls* en ont, devant une personne qu’ils ne connaissent pas, *des hommes* à qui, pour un motif quelconque, elle inspire des pensées qui ne viendraient pas à tout autre – par exemple des fous ou des espions._


----------



## wm138

Supposons que le mot "femmes" remplace le mot "hommes", nous devrions écrire "*seules*", correct? Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui.


----------



## Anne_of_Green_Gables

Quand peut-on utiliser "seul" comme adverbe dans une phrase comme remplaçant de "seulement". D'autres forums/questions ont détaillé que "seul" est utilisé comme adverbe lorsqu'il est placé en tête de phrase. Mais peut-on utiliser "seul" comme adverbe lorsqu'il est placé ailleurs dans une phrase ? Je serais très reconnaissante des réponses que pourraient m'aider à bien saisir cette règle grammaticale. 

Par exemple : Un père se suicide et seul le silence marque la fin de sa vie. OU Un père se suicide et seulement le silence marque la fin de sa vie.


----------



## Bezoard

_Un père se suicide et seul le silence marque la fin de sa vie.  _
Dans cette phrase, on peut encore dire que "seul" est en tête de la proposition, puisqu'il y a deux propositions indépendantes.
Cela dit, seul pourrait se situer ailleurs :_ Le silence seul marque la fin de sa vie. Le silence marque seul la fin de sa vie._


----------



## OLN

Le TLFi est assez détaillé, y compris sur l'accord de _seul _(lire les citation données en illustration sur la page SEUL : Définition de SEUL)_ :_


> [Dans des constr. attributives ou avec la fonction d'épith. mais *avec une valeur adv*.]
> *1.* _En appos._ [_Seul_ exclut toute pers. ou toute chose autre que celle qu'il représente] Synon. de _seulement, ne... que_.
> *a)* [En tête d'une phrase ou d'une prop. sub.; séparé ou non par une virgule] (...)
> *b)* [Placé après un n., un pron. ou un verbe] (...)
> *c)* [Placé avant un n.] (...)
> *d)* [Renforce une loc. causale, finale, cond.] (...)


----------



## ENELYC

Bonjour,
Peut-être y a-t-il un post similaire, mais je n'ai pas trouvé avec les mots clés qui me venaient, je m'en excuse si je fais doublon.
Je me permets donc de faire appel à vos lumières via un nouveau fil.
Sur le forum d'une autre plateforme, une personne expose la chose suivante (je copie-colle avec autorisation  ) :



> Débats avec un copain journaliste :
> Les femmes Saoudiennes ont le droit de vivre seules.
> 
> Pour moi l'accord se fait en genre et en nombre.
> Pour lui non, parce que c'est "vivre seul".


Alors la question est la suivante : *peut-il être grammaticalement correct d'accorder soit au singulier, soit au masculin : seule / seul ? *

Ci-dessous une des réponses apportées à laquelle j'aurais tendance à adhérer mais sans y mettre la main au feu



> [...] l'orthographe recommandée par la grammaire impose "seules" par le jeu des accords nom-adjectif.
> Par contre, le sens prévaut sur l'orthographe, ce sont les (bons) grammairiens qui le disent. Et je défends beaucoup cette idée. La langue est plus ancienne, plus riche que l'écriture, que ce que permet de "stocker" l'écriture. La langue impose l'orthographe et la grammaire, et non l'inverse. Alors si une autre orthographe apporte une nuance, cette autre orthographe peut devenir une exception. [...] Ils résument une règle, puis ils puisent dans la littérature et se servent de contre-exemples fournis par les grands auteurs pour lister les fameuses exceptions.
> Dans le cas de cette phrase, le sujet et son adverbe ne sont pas précis, les liens entre les uns et les autres sont complexes. Ce que les femmes saoudiennes ont, c'est un droit. Et ce droit, c'est de pouvoir vivre seul(e(s)). Si l'on regarde l'orthographe par le biais du droit, on a des nuances qui remontent.
> 
> — Les femmes saoudiennes ont le droit de vivre seules : cela peut vouloir dire qu'elles ont le droit de vivre entre elles, sans homme. Et là, on est au cœur du contexte, je pense.
> — Les femmes saoudiennes ont le droit de vivre seule : cela peut vouloir dire qu'elles ont le droit de vivre "toute seule", sans tutelle. Et cette nuance me semble également possible dans le contexte.
> — Les femmes saoudiennes ont le droit de vivre seul : cela peut vouloir dire qu'elles ont le même droit que tout le monde, tout comme les hommes, celui de vivre seul.
> 
> Ces nuances sont possibles, je crois, par le rôle distributif de "seule", un peu comme pour "chacun" et "chacune".




Merci pour votre temps


----------



## Maître Capello

L'adjectif _seul_ étant dans votre exemple un attribut du sujet, il doit s'accorder avec celui-ci.

_Les femmes saoudiennes ont le droit de vivre seul*es*._ ​_Les femmes saoudiennes ont le droit de vivre seul*e*._ ​_Les femmes saoudiennes ont le droit de vivre seul._ ​
Comparer avec :

_Les femmes saoudiennes__ *sont* seul*es*._​
Comparer aussi avec :

_Les femmes saoudiennes ont le droit de vivre heureu*ses*._ ​_Les femmes saoudiennes ont le droit de vivre heureu*se*._ ​_Les femmes saoudiennes ont le droit de vivre heureu*x*._ ​

P.S.: J'ai fusionné votre fil avec une discussion similaire.


----------



## Locape

Oui, 'vivre seul' n'est pas la même chose que 'vivre bien', 'seul' ne peut pas se comporter comme un adverbe, et 'vivre seul' n'est pas une expression consacrée où l'adjectif serait invariable, même en la mettant au singulier entre guillemets.
Si on est un(e) écrivain(e), on peut changer la langue et les règles de grammaire comme on veut, la licence poétique autorise beaucoup d'écarts, mais en dehors du livre en question, que ce soit dans un article ou dans la vie courante, on peut difficilement prétendre à l'exception à la règle sous prétexte qu'on l'a décidé tout seul !


----------



## ENELYC

@Maître Capello @Locape (matinal) ,
Merci pour vos retours  (auxquels j'admets m'être attendue).

Pourtant, ce qui est mis en avant par la personne citée, sur le sens, me paraît tout à fait judicieux.
En effet, avoir le droit de vivre seules, comme c'est souligné, peut prêter à confusion, confusion qui ne demeure pas dans "vivre seule". C'est en cela qu'il me semblait que cela pouvait être une possibilité entendable et justifiable. Tout en émettant des doutes sur "l'autorisation grammaticale". Naturellement, j'aurais accordé "es", mais la perspective mise en avant par le simple "e" m'a paru intéressante. Après y avoir réfléchi un peu, je me suis dit que c'était l'entité complète "vivre seul.e.s" qui pouvait être dissociable justement du sujet... N'y a-t-il pas des exemples où cette distinction est bel et bien faite ? (à l'exception des expressions figées, évidemment) 
Je vous remercie


----------



## Dldler

Certes, la réponse était attendue, c’est la seule juste aux yeux de la règle. (J’y ai pourtant perdu 5 centimes.) 

Je regrette toutefois que les orthodoctes rejettent la syllepse (souvent jugée facile, je le sais et peux le comprendre) sans proposer d’alternative aux nuances qu’elle offre quelquefois.

Ici, dire que « seules » est attribut du sujet « Les femmes saoudiennes », affirmation difficilement contestable, me semble toutefois être le raccourci d’un refuge aisé à l’abri d’une mécanique d’où le sens s’absente. Ce « seules » est attribut de vivre, lui-même attribut du droit, lui même attribut des femmes. Le chemin est assez long à mes yeux pour que ma raison s’attarde.

Si l’exemple « Les femmes saoudiennes ont le droit de vivre heureuses. » est juste au regard mécanique et réaffirme clairement la règle, en revanche, la nuance distributive qui distingue « seules » et « seule » disparaît. Il n’y en a pas entre « heureuse » et « heureuses », car aucune confusion n’est possible dans le sens où le bonheur individuel n’est pas remis en cause par le bonheur du groupe. Une syllepse ici ne pourrait pas germer puisque, sans apporter de sens, elle resterait une erreur stérile.

Enfin, il me semble. Mais pour résumer ma pensée et éviter l’écueil d’un affrontement que je trouverais dommage, je reformule plus précisément mon avis :
L’orthographe conforme à la règle est « Les femmes saoudiennes ont le droit de vivre seules. »
L’erreur de ne pas accorder en nombre apporte-t-elle assez de sens pour prétendre au statut de syllepse ?


----------



## Maître Capello

ENELYC said:


> Pourtant, ce qui est mis en avant par la personne citée, sur le sens, me paraît tout à fait judicieux.


Pas pour moi.  La grammaire française ne permet pas les autres accords proposés. Le genre indifférencié, donc masculin singulier, serait en revanche possible dans une phrase impersonnelle :

_Vivre seul devrait être un droit pour les femmes saoudiennes._​
Et si vous voulez du féminin singulier :

_Chaque femme saoudienne devrait avoir le droit de vivre seul*e*._​



Dldler said:


> Ce « seules » est attribut de vivre, lui-même attribut du droit, lui même attribut des femmes.


Un adjectif ne peut pourtant être attribut d'un verbe ; uniquement d'un sujet ou d'un complément d'objet.



Dldler said:


> Je regrette toutefois que les orthodoctes rejettent la syllepse (souvent jugée facile, je le sais et peux le comprendre) sans proposer d’alternative aux nuances qu’elle offre quelquefois.





Dldler said:


> L’erreur de ne pas accorder en nombre apporte-t-elle assez de sens pour prétendre au statut de syllepse ?


D'une manière générale, je n'ai rien contre les syllepses – bien au contraire –, celles-ci faisant partie intégrante de la langue française. Mais ici, il ne peut en être question, car il n'y a pas d'accord avec un autre terme rendu évident par le contexte. Ce n'est donc pour moi pas une syllepse, mais un solécisme.


----------



## Dldler

Merci de m'avoir rendu mes 5 centimes.

"Un adjectif ne peut pourtant être attribut d'un verbe " : c'est certainement vrai et aussi mon principal souci. Ne pas avoir le vocabulaire adéquat. J'ai connu en un autre temps, un Monsieur (J.P. Lacroux) qui sut s'affranchir du vocabulaire pour me montrer là où je m'égarais et là où je visais juste. Il me manque.

Pour le terme rendu évident par le contexte, c'est sans doute là où je trébuche.

Pour le solécisme, navré de vous avoir donné quelques boutons, j'espère que vous n'en ferez pas toute une guerre. ;-)


----------



## ENELYC

@Maître Capello oui bien sûr, sur d'autres formulations, mais simplement reformuler ne me convainc guère, ça ne fait que repousser le problème sous le tapis  
J'entends bien les règles de grammaire, et j'accepte (je capitule devant) la logique syntaxique. Je demeure tout de même tout à fait séduite par un sens qui primerait. Mais au moins, si je reproduis cette structure, je saurais qu'elle est grammaticalement fausse et le ferais en connaissance de cause  
merci beaucoup, 
Très bonne journée


----------

